# total internal gear cost?



## sXeRider (Sep 5, 2008)

Other than the cost of the actual internal gear hub what other costs are involved? Right now I have a 24 gear bike I'm interested in converting to IGH so just wondering is there anything else that needs to be changed.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

That'll depend on which IGH you're considering. Wheel build, brakes, cranks/chainring, shifters, etc can all factor in.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Here's a SWAG:

Alfine hub $230
Shifter $45
Surly Chain tensioner $40
8 speed chain $20
32T single speed chain ring $30
Bash guard $30
rim $40-$80
Spokes $40
labor $100-$200


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

pursuiter said:


> Here's a SWAG:
> 
> Alfine hub $230
> Shifter $45
> ...


Don't forget the small parts:

Non-turn washers ~$11
Center-lock adaptor $20-40 (assuming you're coming from 6-bolt IS)
rear cog (depending on your gearing needs) $10 and up


----------



## sXeRider (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Considering that adds up to more than the purchase price of my bike I think I'll have to pass on that for now. I was thinking maybe going singlespeed as well but I would rather do internal than that.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

sXeRider said:


> Thanks for the info. Considering that adds up to more than the purchase price of my bike I think I'll have to pass on that for now. I was thinking maybe going singlespeed as well but I would rather do internal than that.


It is quite an investment.

I was also hoping to convert my hardtail to IG for my full-time commuter, but got sidetracked when I purchased a dSLR 

It's going to be a while before I can save up for the conversion


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

rigel said:


> Don't forget the small parts:
> 
> Non-turn washers ~$11
> Center-lock adaptor $20-40 (assuming you're coming from 6-bolt IS)
> rear cog (depending on your gearing needs) $10 and up


The rear cog and non-turn washers come within the price of the Alfine, the Center Lock adaptors have always amazed me, I could probably get one made for half the price myself.

A new chain, bash guard and bike shop labour aren't really necessary but I'd rather get a shop to do than **** it up myself, my chain had already had a fair bit of usage and I have an exceptionally low BB on my Giant Trance and a new rim isn't if you use the one already on your bike but my rims were pretty crap.

I got the whole lot done with all the bits for a 3rd of the price of a Rohloff so it really depends what hub you want.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

EGF168 said:


> ...Center Lock adaptors have always amazed me, I could probably get one made for half the price myself....


Why spend $40 on a CL adapter, I bought a 185mm CL disc for $30 :thumbsup:


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

pursuiter said:


> Why spend $40 on a CL adapter, I bought a 185mm CL disc for $30 :thumbsup:


Because you'll have contact problems if your calipers aren't Shimano. Unless CL rotors compatible with other manufacturers' calipers are already available nowadays. Like I said, CL adaptors are available for $20 if you just look.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

rigel said:


> ...Unless CL rotors compatible with other manufacturers' calipers are already available nowadays.....


There's quite a few post about this in the Brake Forum, more than one person has had issues with the adapters. I decided to eliminate an extra part. The 203 and 185 I bought hit my BB7 calipers just right. When I stacked a AVID rotor over the Shimano, they're the same diameter.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

pursuiter said:


> When I stacked a AVID rotor over the Shimano, they're the same diameter.


If I'm not mistaken, it's not so much the diameter difference but the difference in the brake track width. If memory serves me right, Shimano rotors have a narrower brake track, resulting in uneven wearing of the brake pads on non-Shimano calipers.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

rigel said:


> If I'm not mistaken...If memory serves me right....


Must be older rotors, these new one match right up :thumbsup:


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

pursuiter said:


> Must be older rotors, these new one match right up :thumbsup:


It's definitely the SLX, XT and XTR rotors for 08/09 that won't work with some other makes but I think Deore will.:thumbsup:


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Where is the best place to buy IGHs? Most sites don't carry a full stock of hubs and parts....


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

pursuiter said:


> Must be older rotors, these new one match right up :thumbsup:


Well good for you. Will await your long-term ride report


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

rigel said:


> Well good for you. Will await your long-term ride report


Sorry to upset you guys, if you need to use an adapter, please feel free to use it with my blessings


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

umarth said:


> Where is the best place to buy IGHs? Most sites don't carry a full stock of hubs and parts....


Harris has most of the Nexus/Alfine parts in stock, nobody has parts for the SRAM I-Motion 9. Harris show lots of Rolhoff stuff too.

http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/sram.html
http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/shimano-nexus.html
http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/rohloff.html

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/index.php?category=2713


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

My 2¢...

The best time to "upgrade" to an IGH is when purchasing a brand new bike -- particularly a nicely equipped XT or X.9-level rig.

You can offset much of the cost of the hub & required components by selling off the brand-new derailleur-based drivetrain on eBay or Craigslist.

This method has taken me through a few builds. And since the hubs tend to last for a long time, you can use this technique a few times over. If you're the kind off guy who buys a new bike every two or three years, selling off all those new XT drivetrains will eventually pay for the hub and start netting you some profit (in an obtuse sort of way that you can justify it to your wife).

Apologies for dredging up an old stale thread.


----------

